# stockage ipad



## johndu13 (13 Mai 2015)

bonjour , je cherche la meilleure solution pour stocker des photos  sur ipad  ou en ligne  sans que ce soit un combat 

j'ai environ 11 go a sauvegarder (photo video fichier en tout genre 


qu'elles sont les solutions ?

externe  ? online  ?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## adixya (13 Mai 2015)

Il fait combien d'espace ton iPad ?


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (14 Mai 2015)

tu peux utiliser les dropbox &co pour y mettre tes photos , documents textes etc ... mais pour cela , il faut une connection internet . 
si tu va dans es endroits ou il risque de ne pas y en avoir , cherche du coté des disques dur sans fils comme le FUEL de laCie par exemple 
,ils ont une batterie , créent leur réseau wifi ( pas une connection internet hein ! c'est un réseau local , tu accede sans fil au HDD et c'est tout ! ) et leur avantage , c'est que tu as ton stockage partout , internet ou pas , de grosses capacités , pas d'abonnement , peu de risque de piratage de compte ( y'en a pas et le wifi est a courte portée donc ... ) et je pense meme que tu peux changer le HDD dedans si tu en veux un plus gros .... 
sinon , il y'a bien les clées usb compatibles iOS , mais a 100€ les 64 GO ..... 

si cela t'a aidé , n'hésite pas a le dire et trouve celle qui te vas le mieux


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (14 Mai 2015)

ps : je viens de regarder : le Lacie FUEL coute 219 euros .... pour 1TO de stockage ! 
On est loins des clées usb avec connecteur lighting a 100€ les 64 go !


----------



## lineakd (15 Mai 2015)

@johndu13, un ipad de 64 go avec un cloud, une clé usb lightning (leef ibridge) ou encore un nas perso.
@Shawn O'Connors, et encore si le prix était le problème mais souvent ce sont les apps des périphériques qui cause problème ou qui ne sont plus mises à jour. Il est vrai qu'elles sont chers les clés lightning.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (16 Mai 2015)

@lineakd tu dis NAS perso ... mais la , en plus des apps mal conçues ou pas mises a jour , tu a en plus besoin d'une connection a internet et d'une prise secteur ,  tandis que les disques durs sans fil ont au moins ces deux derniers problèmes en moins ! 

@johndu13 pour les clées usb lighting : a déconseiller car en plus de la clée qui est scandaleusement chère pour le peu de capacité qu'elle offre ( 1,56€ le GO contre 0,25€ pour le LaCie FUEL  ) , tu est obligé d'avoir une application compagnon qui aussi n'est pas toujours a jour !


----------



## lineakd (17 Mai 2015)

@Shawn O'Connors, j'utilise un synology donc je n'ai pas d'apps mal conçus et le nas est mis à jour pendant cinq ans (plus pour les màj de sécurité). Espérant que les màj de ton "fuel" durent autant, sans te parler des apps seagate...
Cette année, j'ai ajouté la clé usb ibridge de 16 go dans ma besace.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (17 Mai 2015)

pour répondre a la question a l'auteur du post et en résumant :

1 - Les clés usb lightning sont trop chères pour ce que c'est ( on peut presque dire que c'est de l'arnaque ! )
2 - si tu veux tout tes documents partout a condition qu'il y ait internet , c'est vers le synology ( ou un NAS ) qu'il faut que tu t'oriente .
3 - si tu veux tout tes documents partout et surtout il n'y a pas internet , c'est vers le Fuel qu'il faut t'orienter .

DÉVELOPPONS CES IDÉES !!!

Pourquoi le NAS ? 

Parce que le NAS , sans les applications mal conçues ( car géré par navigateur ) nécessite une connection internet ( son principal défaut car non seulement il en faut une , mais en plus , il est sujet a piratage ( plus sensible en tout cas que le fuel , mais on va y venir ) et donc il se résume a : pas d'électricité ou d'internet ? pas de NAS , pas de fichiers  .

Pourquoi le FUEL ? 

parce qu'il est certe moins bon que le NAS ( tu peux streamer une video que jusqu'a 720P ) mais il a pour lui 3 avantages :

1 - il a une batterie ( donc pas d'électricité ? tu peux quand meme avoir tes fichiers ( pendant 4 heure en usage polyvalent ,  dixit Igen : http://www.igen.fr/tests/2014/02/test-du-lacie-fuel-un-disque-dur-wi-fi-1-85628 ))
2 - il crée aussi son propre réseau wifi donc pas de soucis de ce coté la ( mais pas internet hein ! ).
3 - quand a la sécurité , si tu l'utilise sans le connecter a internet ( parce qu'on peux le faire aussi ) il y a peu de risque car outre le fait que tu peux le protéger avec mots de passe etc ( comme le NAS en fait ) ,la portée du wifi qu'il crée est de 45 metres maximum théorique (10 m pour une video d'apres Igen ) donc si tu te trouve dans la situation typique d'utilisation ( pommé dans une foret a prendre des photos avec ton ipad et écrire un dossier ) déjà , faut qu'un pirate t'y suive de relativement près et puis si tu vois des trucs anormaux signe d'un piratage , t'aura juste a trouver un gars avec un ordi tout seul dans la foret , qui généralement risque d'être le seul crétin dans un rayon de 45 mètres ( t'en vois beaucoup qui s'amusent a coder ou taper dans la foret toi ?????  moi non ! c'est rare et encore plus quand ils sont pile dans la limite de portée du disque ! Quelle coincidence ! )

Pourquoi PAS le clé usb ? 

Car cette dernière , meme si très pratique car pas besoin d'internet ou d'alimentation ( normal : sa détruit celle deja faible de ton Idevice ! ) est franchement beaucoup beaucoup trop chère pour ce que c'est ! ( cf le calcul 1,56€ le GO contre 0.25 pour le FUEL et je pense encore moins pour le NAS et en plus , tu as les applications mal conçues ! )

bref , désolé du pavé mais je pense avoir bien résumé les avantages/inconvénients de chacuns et lequel est le meilleur selon utilisation  .


----------



## johndu13 (14 Juin 2015)

alors c'est un 16go

tout ce qui est cloud , j'ai remarqué des baisse de qualité a force de transfert/visualisation 

la solution du disque dur ou clef usb est trop onéreuse ,de plus il faut qu ecce soit un sytème convivial pour tous 
et mobile


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Juillet 2015)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> pour répondre a la question a l'auteur du post et en résumant :
> 
> 1 - Les clés usb lightning sont trop chères pour ce que c'est ( on peut presque dire que c'est de l'arnaque ! )
> 2 - si tu veux tout tes documents partout a condition qu'il y ait internet , c'est vers le synology ( ou un NAS ) qu'il faut que tu t'oriente .
> ...


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (5 Juillet 2015)

pas forcément ! mon argument est valable dans le cadre du pirate classique ( l'opportuniste au hotspot gratuit , tu dois connaitre ce genre , il est typique ) ce genre de pirate va voir par hasard le wifi du disque et va tenter de le pirater , donc si il le voit par hasard , c'est qu'il est dans les 45 m max , donc si tu est dans un coin pommé , limite désert , tu le trouve facilement . 

pour le reste , ta boite a Pringles ( je connais se montage , c'est plutôt directif mais sa marche )  par exemple , il y'a clairement préméditation ! 
Dans ce cas la évidement , sa va être dur de trouver le pirate ! 
Et j'en connais aucun qui se balade " par hasard " ou " au cas ou " avec sa boite a Pringles espions ! Donc il serait clairement visé . 

Pour la DGSI ( t'a eu un formateur ? Mais tu bosses ou ? J'aurais trop aimé !  ) bon  , c'est la DGSI hein ! ils s'emmerdent plus avec une boite a Pringles ou autre type de bricolage ils ont du matos qui vaut des millions donc forcément ... 

par contre , plus t'est loin , moins tu capte , donc même si tu est super sensible , normalement ,a une certaine distance selon la sensibilité  et même la puissance d'émission etc ...  la vitesse de transfert et les temps de latences deviennent très très lents ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Juillet 2015)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> Pour la DGSI ( t'a eu un formateur ? Mais tu bosses ou ? J'aurais trop aimé !  )  ...



Pour la dgsi, c'est vrai que cette demi journée de sensibilisation été très intéressante...

Je bosse dans un grand groupe pour l'aéronautique et l'armement, donc forcément on a ce genre de formation...


----------



## johndu13 (14 Octobre 2015)

je reviens vers vous 
(merci locke)

alors j'ai beaucoup réfléchie a tout ça 

je ne veux rien en local car tout ce qui est sans fil a un cout faramineux 
et je ne veux rien voir dépassé de la tablette

-pour du online je suis prêt a prendre le contrat a 50go  

mais comment ça se passe quand tu stocke en ligne plus  que la capacité de la tablette  ?(vis a vis de la syncro )


----------



## CBi (14 Octobre 2015)

J'ai mis toutes mes photos sur Flickr. Gratuit. Accessible de partout. Facile de définir des albums qu'on peut décider d'ouvrir à tous ou pas.
Les seules limitations = pas de format RAW. Durée des vidéos limitée.


----------



## lineakd (14 Octobre 2015)

@johndu13, quelle box as tu à la maison?


----------



## johndu13 (14 Octobre 2015)

je change tous les 2 ans de box , et je ne veux pas faire 50 manips


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (14 Octobre 2015)

un compte Icloud ne marche pas dans ton cas ? ou un classique dropbox ?


----------



## johndu13 (14 Octobre 2015)

les 5 go d'origine ne suffise pas .

j'ai pris un contrat de 50go .

comment ça se passe vis avis de la Synchro ? faut il rapatrier  toutes les photos du cloud  sur la tablette pour les visionner  ?

ou est ce que l'app photo  les affiche  sans difficulté en allant chercher a la source ?


----------



## lineakd (14 Octobre 2015)

@johndu13, de la lecture...


----------



## johndu13 (14 Octobre 2015)

ce n'est pas tout a fais la réponse a ma question ...


----------



## adixya (14 Octobre 2015)

johndu13 a dit:


> les 5 go d'origine ne suffise pas .
> 
> j'ai pris un contrat de 50go .
> 
> ...


Tu parles de la photothèque iCloud ?


----------



## USB09 (15 Octobre 2015)

La meilleure solution est un NAS. sinon avez vous une Time Capsule ou Airport Extreme ?


----------



## johndu13 (16 Octobre 2015)

je ne souhaite pas m'encombrer  avec un appareil ,

le cloud a fair pas mal comme système

je cherche juste a savoir comment ça se passe ...


----------



## polop35 (16 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Personnellement, j'ai uploadé 17 Go de photos sur Flickr (Évidemment c'est un peu long selon la connexion). 
On peut disposer gratuitement de 1To, ce qui laisse le temps de voir venir...
On peut gérer ensuite ses photos à partir de son ordinateur ou autre iDevice grâce à des applis adaptées (upload automatique à partir des dossiers de son choix, de la pellicule iPad/iPhone, ainsi que création d'albums , possibilité de partager les photos de son choix,etc...).
On peut consulter la ou les photos de son choix de manière simple et rapide.
En tout cas, moi, je suis très satisfait de cette solution de stockage en ligne.


----------



## lineakd (16 Octobre 2015)

johndu13 a dit:


> je ne souhaite pas m'encombrer  avec un appareil ,
> le cloud a fair pas mal comme système
> je cherche juste a savoir comment ça se passe ...


@johndu13, un petit cloud dans un nas perso...



johndu13 a dit:


> ce n'est pas tout a fais la réponse a ma question ...


@johndu13: ah bon...


> *La photothèque iCloud peut-elle me permettre d’économiser de l’espace sur mon appareil ?*
> La photothèque iCloud stocke automatiquement toutes vos photos et vidéos dans leur format d’origine, en haute résolution. Pour modifier la façon dont vos photos et vidéos sont stockées sur votre appareil, procédez comme suit :
> 
> Sur votre iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch, touchez Réglages > iCloud > Photos, ou Réglages > Photos et appareil photo, puis choisissez une option de stockage.
> ...


----------



## USB09 (16 Octobre 2015)

johndu13 a dit:


> je ne souhaite pas m'encombrer  avec un appareil ,
> 
> le cloud a fair pas mal comme système
> 
> je cherche juste a savoir comment ça se passe ...



iCloud garde sciemment toute vos photos. C'est au cas (au cas) où vous voudriez avoir/garder une copie. Oui car rien n'est jamais bien sûr. Et dans ce cas un disque externe serait pas mal.


----------



## johndu13 (16 Octobre 2015)

donc en clair c'est comme un serveur ?

je depose tout ce que je veux sur le cloud sans remplir la tablette

donc je dois pouvoir vider ma tablette  ?


----------



## johndu13 (17 Octobre 2015)

bon je comprends rien 

je possede 50 go mais iphoto n'affiche rien ....

iCloud drive oui  mais le temps de dl est trop pour une photo


----------



## USB09 (17 Octobre 2015)

Que je sache iCloud garde toute les photos mais n'affiche qu'une version légère sur l'appareil. À vérifier. 
Par contre il existe d'autre services comme Flikr qui vous permette aussi de mettre des photos.


----------



## johndu13 (17 Octobre 2015)

oui un membre a parler .

enfaite ce que je souhaite c'est tout simple ")

je me fous de la syncro auto , ou le fais de visualiser sur 50 appareils .

je veux tout simplement stocké  sur un serveur , et pouvoir visionner les photos rapidement  sur l'appareil.
sans forcement en ayant le fichier original / ou une copie  sur la tablette .


flikr le soucis c'est que niveau confidentialité je connais pas vraiment son point de vue ....
pkoi pas instagram  aussi .


----------



## lineakd (17 Octobre 2015)

johndu13 a dit:


> bon je comprends rien
> je possede 50 go mais iphoto n'affiche rien ....
> iCloud drive oui  mais le temps de dl est trop pour une photo


@johndu13, as tu activé la photothèque iCloud sur tes appareils?


----------



## johndu13 (17 Octobre 2015)

bon tout est ok . meme si ce n'est pas aussi pratique que faire un transfert ftp ..... c'est très long je trouve


----------



## lineakd (17 Octobre 2015)

@johndu13, dépend de ton réseau wifi ou cellulaire (il est même possible de connecter tes idevices sur une prise ethernet). 
Sinon si tu veux utiliser le ftp ou sftp avec la tablette, il existe des apps qui le permettent comme documents readdle et bien d'autres.


----------



## johndu13 (17 Octobre 2015)

????
je disais simplement que le système de charge de fichier iCloud  est plus compliqué  qu'un transfert ftp


----------



## USB09 (17 Octobre 2015)

Si voulez faire de l'archivage cloud, il y a BOX(Qui offre je crois 50 go).
 C'est déjà plus confidentiel que Google Drive (15go). 
Je pense que Google photo est illimité. 
A vous de voir.


----------



## johndu13 (17 Octobre 2015)

je pense que je m'exprime très mal .


je souhaite simplement avoir tous les fichier perso  en ligne . rien en local.


----------



## johndu13 (18 Octobre 2015)

pff iCloud c'est vraiment de la merde ....

en cas de coupure de transfert ..... aucune reprise 

resultat ....doublon a gogo.

sans parler que l'on a aucun message d'avertissement en cas de double transfert 


auriez vous une autre solution ?


----------



## USB09 (18 Octobre 2015)

On a compris que vous avez des soucis avec iCloud. 
Donc si voulez faire de l'archivage cloud, il y a : 
BOX(Qui offre je crois 50 go).
Google Drive (15go). 
Google photo 
A vous de voir.


----------

